# Cruise from the Bronx



## vw vegas (Oct 17, 2010)

Show n go I know it's not the best show but it's pretty much a cool show for everybody to chill we gonna be rolling out and cursing to show n go at about 7:30 the latest we gonna have a pre meet Saturday 8 o'clock at tgi Fridays to discuss where we should roll out from. If everybody agree we may leave from tgi Fridays if that's a spot that everybody agrees or another spot maybe kmart bruckner blvd or we may leave from a gas station on Williams bridge road the tgi is 1780 E Gun Hill Rd, New York, NY 10469
For the meet on Saturday at. 8


----------



## vw vegas (Oct 17, 2010)

vw vegas said:


> Show n go I know it's not the best show but it's pretty much a cool show for everybody to chill we gonna be rolling out and cursing to show n go at about 7:30 the latest we gonna have a pre meet Saturday 8 o'clock at tgi Fridays to discuss where we should roll out from. If everybody agree we may leave from tgi Fridays if that's a spot that everybody agrees or another spot maybe kmart bruckner blvd or we may leave from a gas station on Williams bridge road the tgi is 1780 E Gun Hill Rd, New York, NY 10469
> For the meet on Saturday at. 8


If anybody wanna go with us we leaving from Kmart bruckner blvd


----------



## Germaicanmk3 (Jun 16, 2010)

whats good throw another


----------

